# 2017 Spring Reno



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Hey all

So the spring reno began this last week and the video is out. I'm gonna make this the official thread for photos/feedback/thoughts on it.

First - yes I know its best to seed in the fall. I tried to do that here and the germination blankets failed. This spot is *prime* curb appeal so I can't have dirt all summer. I do have an irrigation system but I'll be doing manual watering to prevent fungus on the rest of the lawn.

https://youtu.be/pHXS9Wu4DMs


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

The day after I down normal starter fertilizer over the whole lawn so I didnt show it in that video.

Today I just watered and the peat moss is still holding right to the hill. The tackifier appears to be working well.


----------



## Jersey Devil (Apr 5, 2017)

Very nice!
I, too, used peat moss on your recommendation and saw my first sign of sprouts yesterday evening. I'll show a few pix in my thread. 
Looking forward to seeing your project move along.


----------



## lewb (Apr 13, 2017)

Any idea on how long it will take to fill In?, another 1 or 2 seasons. What kind of organic material do you have via a soil test?
I am debating getting an soil test as my lawn is basically sod on yellow clay no top soil. Thanks for all the info you share.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Definitely get a soil test. There is more to lawns than pH level and the test reveals a lot of info if you use LoganLabs.com

As for fill in, I'm not sure to be honest. I'm going to move plugs but I think by fall it should look good.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Grass is sprouting!! I'll do photos later, moving servers at work so not supposed to be playing around lol but happened to notice when I walked by just now.


----------



## Miller_Low_Life (Apr 12, 2017)

That's pretty quick. I have a spot in the back that has sprouted but in my front I'm worried that the seed dried out. I allowed mother nature to do its thing and I'm sure I failed.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Just keep watering it. It might need more time ;-)


----------

